# VA-Schraubenkopf abgedreht (gebrochen)



## Franky (7. Mai 2015)

Moin liebe Bastelgemeinde,

ich schiebe gerade richtig "Frust" und hätte gerne mal 'ne Einschätzung/Erfahrung von Euch, bevor ich meinen Baumarkt "rund" mache 
Ich baue gerade u. a. Boxen, um Zeugs einigermaßen sauber im Schrank und in Schublade sortiert zu bekommen. Material: 6 und 8 mm Buchensperrholz sowie 20 mm Quadratleisten aus Buche.
Damit das einigermaßen stabil ist, verschraube ich die Ecken zusätzlich zum Leim. Dafür habe ich mir 3,5 x 20 mm Edelstahlschrauben mit 10er Torx besorgt. Vorweg: "billig" sind die nicht gewesen, Erfahrungen habe ich (dazu gleich mehr) mit dem Hersteller bislang nicht gemacht...

Einmal vorweg eine kleine Auswahl meines "Problems"...







Wie man sieht, sind die Köpfe einfach "ab". Den ersten habe ich abgerissen, weil ich sie wahrscheinlich zu fest geschraubt habe... Den zweiten vielleicht auch... Der dritte brach,  als ich die Schraube wieder lösen wollte - ungefähr 1 Minute, nachdem ich sie reingedreht hatte. Übrigens - alles per Hand, nicht maschinell!
Es sind von 16 Schrauben sage und schreibe 6 Stück geknackt, sowohl beim rein- aus auch wieder rausschrauben! Daneben habe ich 4 Schräubchen aus der Packung gegriffen, die so aussahen, wie die oberste. Die können dann wenigstens nicht brechen, wie die anderen Einwegschrauben! #q
Leider hat mein Bruder mit verzinkten Schrauben dieses Herstellers auch Probleme gehabt. Ihm sind 4 x 35 mm Schrauben gebrochen...
Jetzt die blöde Frage: darf sowas sein? Ist das normal???
Ich habe schon extrem viel geschraubt - aber bislang sind mir vielleicht insgesamt so viel neue Schrauben geknackt (über alle Formen, Größen und Stärken), wie gestern abend innerhalb von 2 Stunden...


----------



## Doc Plato (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: VA-Schraubenkopf abgedreht (gebrochen)*

Moin, 

Spax sind das aber nicht oder? 
Ich denke, dass es sich entweder um Billigplunder im teuren Kleidchen handelt, oder Fehlproduktion.
Leg dem Händler den Schrott aufn Tisch.

Habe mir Ende 2014 ne Theke gebaut und insgesammt um die 250 Schrauben verbaut. Nicht eine ist kaputt gegangen. Alle mit Akkuschrauber reingedreht. 
Habe selber eigentlich nur positive Erfahrungen mit Spax gemacht.


----------



## Sharpo (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: VA-Schraubenkopf abgedreht (gebrochen)*

Normal. 
VA Schrauben sind weicher als Stahlschrauben. Somit reissen die Köpfe schneller ab.
Man sollte vorbohren bei VA- Schrauben.

Passiert übrigens auch bei metrischen VA- Schrauben schneller als bei Stahl- Schrauben.


----------



## Taxidermist (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: VA-Schraubenkopf abgedreht (gebrochen)*

Hast du vorgebohrt, oder die Schrauben einfach reingedreht?
Ist aber eigentlich egal, da die Schrauben auch ein direktes Einschrauben vertragen sollten!
Reklamieren solltest du den Schrott auf jeden Fall.
Leider werden Werkzeuge/Werkstoffe zunehmend teurer, wobei die Qualität genau so zunehmend sinkt.
Ich schätze mal, das wird Billigstahl aus Asien sein, egal wo der angebliche Hersteller sitzt!

Jürgen


----------



## Doc Plato (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: VA-Schraubenkopf abgedreht (gebrochen)*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Hast du vorgebohrt, oder die Schrauben einfach reingedreht?
> Ist aber eigentlich egal, da die Schrauben auch ein direktes Einschrauben vertragen sollten!
> Reklamieren solltest du den Schrott auf jeden Fall.
> Leider werden Werkzeuge/Werkstoffe zunehmend teurer, wobei die Qualität genau so zunehmend sinkt.
> ...



Sehe ich auch so. 
Franky hat die ja auch noch per Hand reingedreht. Also nix mit zuviel E Schrauber Power. Bevor son Schraubenkopf abscheert, sollte eigentlich das Holz bersten.....


----------



## Sharpo (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: VA-Schraubenkopf abgedreht (gebrochen)*

Ihr mit eurem Billigstahl.
In der EU in Deutschland gibt es Normen die eingehalten werden müssen.

Wenn Schrauben mit einer Qualität im Laden (siehe Aufdruck) verkauft werden, muss dieser eingehalten werden.

Eine Reklamation kann man sicherlich versuchen. Aber es ist absolut Normal das VA- Holz- Schrauben bei entsprechendem Material in welches sie eingeschraubt werden sollen reissen können.


----------



## Andal (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: VA-Schraubenkopf abgedreht (gebrochen)*

Mich deucht, du hast da Schrauben für Gipskarton gekauft. Klar dass die in fester Buche abreissen.


----------



## Sharpo (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: VA-Schraubenkopf abgedreht (gebrochen)*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so.
> Franky hat die ja auch noch per Hand reingedreht. Also nix mit zuviel E Schrauber Power. Bevor son Schraubenkopf abscheert, sollte eigentlich das Holz bersten.....



Nö. Die Frage ist in welches Holz? Wie ist der Trockengrad des Holzes? Viele Astlöcher? Usw.

So einfach ist datt net. Und es ist Fakt, das VA- Schrauben weicher sind als normale Stahlschrauben.

Im Baumarkt gekauft? Dann versuch nen Umtausch. Die haben meistens eh keine Ahnung und sind Tolerant.  
Aber man sollte bei VA- SChrauben immer vorbohren, es sei denn Du hast extrem weiches Holz.

Klar kann auch mal die ein oder andere Schraube Ausschuss sein...wird ja nicht jede einzeln geprüft. Muss man aber auch immer einplanen.


----------



## Andal (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: VA-Schraubenkopf abgedreht (gebrochen)*

So was kauft man bei Würth... wenn es gut werden soll!


----------



## Grizzl (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: VA-Schraubenkopf abgedreht (gebrochen)*

Muss den vorgängern recht geben, Material / Produktion / Qualität stimmt hier nicht.

Vermute dass beim per Hand schrauben die Querkräfte zu stark sind und die Köpfe dadurch brechen.

Vorbohren ist die einzige und sicherste Möglichkeit.

Mich würde interessieren ob es vllt mit dem Akkuschrauber doch funktionieren könnte. Wenn das Geschwinde scharf genug und die Drehzahl höher ist als per Hand sollte sich das Gewinde bei leichterem Druck ( als per Hand) in das Holz schneiden. Probleme könnten beim Lösen der Schraube entstehen, wie du ja bereits beschrieben hast.

Normal ist das ja nicht, " Einwegschrauben " nennt man egtl Nägel #d

Ich würde es kurz mitm Akkuschrauber ausprobieren, dann einmal lösen und weiter versuchen.
Reißen die Köpfe gehst du diese Reklamieren und willst dein Geld zurück.


----------



## Tobi92 (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: VA-Schraubenkopf abgedreht (gebrochen)*

Wir hatten heuer beim Stegbau auch ein paar VA-Schrauben in Verwendung. Ohne Vorbohren wurden die zu heiß und waren nicht mehr zu gebrauchen, verwindeten sich total und knickten irgendwann um. 

Haben anscheinend eine viel schlechtere Warmfestigkeit als verzinkte Stahlschrauben.


----------



## Sharpo (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: VA-Schraubenkopf abgedreht (gebrochen)*

Ist Normal. 

Hab da schon einige Hersteller/ Lieferanten  durch. Egal ob Würth ( ist auch kein Hersteller sondern nur Händler) oder was weiss ich. Und jeder empfiehlt zwingend: Vorbohren.

http://www.edelstahlschrauben-sortimente.de/hinweise-und-tipps-rund-um-edelstahl/


----------



## Franky (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: VA-Schraubenkopf abgedreht (gebrochen)*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Normal.
> VA Schrauben sind weicher als Stahlschrauben. Somit reissen die Köpfe schneller ab.
> Man sollte vorbohren bei VA- Schrauben.



Sorry - ich vergaß... Ja - VA ist weicher als normaler Stahl. Daher auch mein Hinweis auf die verzinkten Stahlschrauben bei meinem Bruder... Und vorgebohrt habe ich auf 2 mm...

Die Schrauben sind als "Holzschraube" deklariert. Keine Gipskartonschraube... Die haben ein viel steileres Gewinde.

Zusatz: die Bohrlöcher hab ich mit nem Kegelsenker erweitert, damit die Schraube auch sauber versenkt ist....


----------



## Sharpo (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: VA-Schraubenkopf abgedreht (gebrochen)*

Buche ist ja schon recht hart.
Bei 3,5mm Edelstahlschrauben und 2mm vorgebohrt sollte man eigentlich annehmen das es reicht.

Schrauben sind Massenware, da wird nicht jede geprüft. Sicherlich kann somit ein Teil auch Ausschuss sein.
Sollte jedem klar sein.

Ob sich der Verkäufer da etwas annimmt? Ich würde ein Umtausch/ Reklamation versuchen.
2 Jahre Gewährleistung, innerhalb der ersten 6 Monate muss Dir der Verkäufer nachweisen, dass die Ware 1a war. Kann er aber net.

Dann, Schrauben vom Wühltisch Budget Ware gekauft oder Markenware?

Wobei ich VA- Schrauben noch nicht als Budget Ware gesehen habe.
Die anderen aber schon. (Wobei ich bei denen aber auch noch nie Probleme hatte, aber bei Markenware VA- Schrauben schon)


----------



## Franky (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: VA-Schraubenkopf abgedreht (gebrochen)*

Markenware...... Kommt aus Gaisbach...


----------



## angelspezi82 (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: VA-Schraubenkopf abgedreht (gebrochen)*

die Schrauben auf dem Foto sehen aber such verzinkt aus?! Du schreibt was von Edelstahl? Ich bin verwirrt


----------



## Sharpo (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: VA-Schraubenkopf abgedreht (gebrochen)*



Franky schrieb:


> Markenware...... Kommt aus Gaisbach...



Du hast die billigen gekauft.  

Es gibt Holz- VA- Schrauben die einen verstärkten Kopf haben.
Bei denen geht das Gewinde nicht bis zum Kopf.

Also...Grundsätzlich kann man sagen: Es ist Normal. 
VA- Schrauben reissen viel eher als Stahlschrauben
Warum 2mm Vorbohren nicht reicht? 
Warum die verzinkten Stahlschrauben reissen? 
Kräfte zu hoch? Schrauben zu dünn.

Versuch nen Umtausch/ Reklamation.


----------



## Andal (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: VA-Schraubenkopf abgedreht (gebrochen)*

Und den alten Bauerntrick nicht vergessen: Kernseife ins Gewinde streichen und dann erst ab in vorgebohrte Loch.


----------



## Franky (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: VA-Schraubenkopf abgedreht (gebrochen)*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Du hast die billigen gekauft.
> 
> Es gibt Holz- VA- Schrauben die einen verstärkten Kopf haben.
> Bei denen geht das Gewinde nicht bis zum Kopf.
> ...



Ich fahr nachher dort vorbei und frage mal vorsichtig, wie gut deren Draht zum Vertreter ist...  Bon hab ich sogar noch gefunden! Ganz ehrlich - mit knappen 9 € für die 150 Stück sind die nicht wirklich billig!!!


----------



## cafabu (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: VA-Schraubenkopf abgedreht (gebrochen)*

Moinsen,
Edelstahl ist nicht gleich Edelstahl. Da gibt es sehr viele Unterschiede in Härte und Korrosionsschutz. In Baumärkten sind die Stähle nicht immer näher bezeichnet sonder laufen nur unter VA. Um sich sicher zu sein muss man schon einen Eisenwarenhändler aufsuchen.
Siehe auch: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Edelstahl
Sonst ist schon alles gesagt.
Carsten


----------



## zokker (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: VA-Schraubenkopf abgedreht (gebrochen)*

Buche, Buchensperrholz ist schon ganz schön hartes Holz. Ich würde da aber kein Problem sehen. Spätestens nach der zweiten abgedrehten Schraube hätte ich 2,5 vorgebohrt und einen Tropfen Öl oder Lack an die Schraube gemacht.


----------



## Sharpo (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: VA-Schraubenkopf abgedreht (gebrochen)*



cafabu schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> Edelstahl ist nicht gleich Edelstahl. Da gibt es sehr viele Unterschiede in Härte und Korrosionsschutz. In Baumärkten sind die Stähle nicht immer näher bezeichnet sonder laufen nur unter VA. Um sich sicher zu sein muss man schon einen Eisenwarenhändler aufsuchen.
> Siehe auch: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Edelstahl
> Sonst ist schon alles gesagt.
> Carsten




Gibt nur A2 und A4    VA- Holzschrauben. Steht auch auf der Verpackung
Glaube nicht, dass er A4 gekauft hat. Die sind teurer. 
Sicherlich gibt es auch innerhalb einer Sorte "erhebliche" Unterschiede.
Die Legierungszuschläge werden in Prozent von bis angegeben.
Und da die Zuschläge relativ teuer sind werden die Grenzen entsprechend der Marktpreise ausgereizt.  
Im Grunde bedeutet dies geringe Unterschiede innerhalb der Produktklasse A2 oder A4 (auch in anderen Stahlsorten). 
Dürfte aber bei Holz-Schrauben ohne Bedeutung sein.


----------



## Wollebre (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: VA-Schraubenkopf abgedreht (gebrochen)*

vorbohren solcher Schrauben wie beim Gewindeschneiden in Metall. Alte Faustregel Schraubendurchmesser 3,5mm x 0,8 wäre 2,8mm vorbohren. Bei nicht so hartem Holz wären auch 2,5mm ausreichend. Halten tun eh nur die Schraubenwindungen die sich einschneiden.
Sollen nicht klemmen im Gegensatz zu Nägel die auf ganzer Länge im eingeschlagenen Teil klemmen. Darum Nägel immer leicht schräg einschlagen damit die sich bei Belastung der Verbindung nicht herausziehen.
So hat es mir mal ein Tischler gesagt. Beim Dachausbau ist mir jedenfalls kein Schraubenkopf abgerissen.


----------



## Tom (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: VA-Schraubenkopf abgedreht (gebrochen)*

Mahlzeit zusammen,
VA-Schrauben in Verbindung mit Buchen-Sperrholz geht nur mit Vorbohren, *senken* und dann mit ganz viel Gefühl (egal ob von Hand oder per Schrauber) einschrauben. Vorbohren bei 3,5mm Schraubendurchmesser mit 3mm. Öl ist keine schlechte Idee, doch es hinterläßt halt Flecken!! 
Alternativ könnte man noch Kerzenwachs (Parafin) nehmen, um die Reibung zu reduzieren. Die Reste dann mit Reinigungsbezin entfernen.

Sollte das Holz geölt werden, dann probier mal Leinölfirnis.

Gruß vom Zimmermann


----------



## Andal (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: VA-Schraubenkopf abgedreht (gebrochen)*



Andal schrieb:


> Und den alten Bauerntrick nicht vergessen: Kernseife ins Gewinde streichen und dann erst ab in vorgebohrte Loch.



Macht keine Flecken und ist voll Bio eyh! 

Und den Rest von der Kernseife nimmst du für eigene Waschungen. Du riechst dann beim Nachtangteln weder nach Schweiß, noch nach Duftstoffen. Beides würde Stechmücken anziehen.


----------



## thanatos (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: VA-Schraubenkopf abgedreht (gebrochen)*

Vielleicht liegt es auch am Händler-aus eigner Erfahrung -kaufe ein
 mangelhaftes Produkt -ne ganze Menge für´n Appel und n´Ei ,es ist ja nicht alles schlecht -warscheinlich reklamieren einige und andere kaufen nie wieder bei dir aber du hast damit richtig Asche gemacht,von wem ich das Angebot bekommen habe möchte ich hier nicht sagen nur das es sich um eine  große deutsche Markenfirma handelt.


----------



## Franky (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: VA-Schraubenkopf abgedreht (gebrochen)*

Sodele... Mein Besuch im Baumarkt ergaben gestern sowohl 2erlei Kopfschütteln und ein - naja, gehässiges - Grinsen...  Schlosser und Tischler haben gemeint, das hätte nicht passieren dürfen.
2 mm Vorbohrung reichen bei der "Kürze", vor allem, da ich je noch knapp 5 mm versenkt habe. Bei längeren (ab 30 mm) hätte der Tischler mit 2,5 mm vorgebohrt, aber niemals mit 3 mm. Zu wenig "Futter" fürs Gewinde. In "Weichholz" sogar max. 1,5 bzw. 2 mm.
Fakt ist, ich hab meine Kohle wieder und bis auf den Nervenkrieg beim Basteln ist nix weiter passiert.
Das gehässige Grinsen eines weiteren Anwesenden wurde übrigens noch mit einem Satz kommentiert, den ich jetzt so nicht wiedergeben will, aber ungefähr das Missfallen desjenigen über die betroffenen Produkte ausgedrückt hat...

PS: Ist kein "gewöhnlicher" Obi, Hornbach und Co, sondern ein Markt mit Fachangestellten in den Abteilungen...


----------



## Andal (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: VA-Schraubenkopf abgedreht (gebrochen)*

Zumindest hat das jetzt ergeben, dass Schreinerlehrlinge sich auch heute noch nicht umsonst an Nut und Zapfen üben... :m


----------



## ulf (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: VA-Schraubenkopf abgedreht (gebrochen)*



Tom schrieb:


> [...]Vorbohren bei 3,5mm Schraubendurchmesser mit 3mm[...]



Im Ernst ? Da bleiben ja grade mal 0,25mm um das Gewinde in's Holz zu drehen. Ich habe bisher bei 4er Schrauben 2,5mm vorgebohrt.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Willebrord (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: VA-Schraubenkopf abgedreht (gebrochen)*



Wollebre schrieb:


> vorbohren solcher Schrauben wie beim Gewindeschneiden in Metall. Alte Faustregel Schraubendurchmesser 3,5mm x 0,8 wäre 2,8mm vorbohren. Bei nicht so hartem Holz wären auch 2,5mm ausreichend. Halten tun eh nur die Schraubenwindungen die sich einschneiden.
> Sollen nicht klemmen im Gegensatz zu Nägel die auf ganzer Länge im eingeschlagenen Teil klemmen. Darum Nägel immer leicht schräg einschlagen damit die sich bei Belastung der Verbindung nicht herausziehen.
> So hat es mir mal ein Tischler gesagt. Beim Dachausbau ist mir jedenfalls kein Schraubenkopf abgerissen.



Tag, Freunde, hier Willebrord.
Galt die alte Faustregel Schraubendurchmesser x 0,8 nicht doch tatsächlich nur als Lehrweisheit im Grundlehrgang Metall?   |kopfkrat
Öl zugeben? Weicht das nicht das Holz auf (abgesehen von Leinölfirniß vielleicht...). Bestätige aber gern und vielfach den Kernseife- Vorschlag. #6

Zu Qualitätsbeurteilung für Holzschrauben fühle ich mich leider nicht in der Lage...

Gruß

Willebrord


----------



## sbho (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: VA-Schraubenkopf abgedreht (gebrochen)*

Würth ist ne Apotheke mit 'nem vorbestraften Chef,  ansonsten gehört denen Wucherei vorgeworfen, einzig was man denen anrechnen kann ist dass sie den überteuerten Kram zurückgenommen haben, es gibt bessere Quellen mit gleichwertiger oder besserer Qualität und wesentlich günstigeren Preisen...

ich kauf da gar nix mehr!



Andal schrieb:


> So was kauft man bei Würth... wenn es gut werden soll!


----------



## Wollebre (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: VA-Schraubenkopf abgedreht (gebrochen)*

will und kann nicht abstreiten das die Daumenformel von den Metallern kommt. Aber Fakt ist das nur das Gewinde eine Schraube hält. Zu viel Dehnung läßt das Holz schnell splittern. Kennt wohl jeder der schon einen Nagel eingeschlagen hat. Dagegen hilft auch bei hartem Holz vorboren. Sicherlich könnte man auch den Kern der Schraube (ohne Gewinde)messen und ist auf der sicheren Seite. Nur mit der Fastregel schon hunderte Schrauben beim Ausbau verarbeitet ohne das es Probleme gegeben hat.
 Sollte man vorher an einem Abfallstück testen und nicht am mühevoll gebastelten Original....


----------



## zokker (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: VA-Schraubenkopf abgedreht (gebrochen)*

Ohne Holzgewindebohrer sollte man gar keine Holzschrauben benutzen und vorsicht mit dem Öl welches das Holz aufweicht.


----------

